# Live 8 Anyone?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

is any one here going to/watching/listening the live 8 concerts? i would go to philly but no one interesting will be there. im going to watch mtv though for pink floyd


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

you dont know who pink floyd is????


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha me neither, but that doesnt mean you cant listen in


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah...I'm definitely out looking for Floyd, I would like to see Neil Young in Toronto.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

my bro went to see it, he is so lucky but seeing pink floyd was amzing i always have loved there music !


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah i definatly wish i was there they put on a fantastic show, i hope they go on tour


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

They did a great show, but those jackasses at MTV pissed me off. Whil;e they are still playing comfortably numb, they cut away to the two hosts, so we could liosten to them babble. There coverage sucked anyway. They spent more time flapping there jaws and showing adds. I remember way back in the day, they covered the original live aid, and they cut away very little from the music. But I guess what can you expect from a station that plays mostly hip hop, flip flop, gangsta crap, or whatever they call it, and "the Real world". But, none the less, Floyd did sound great. I saw them probably ten years ago, and it was a great show, and having Roger Waters with them could only make it better.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

MrMoby, well your at least in the right age group where you can remember when MTV actually was Music Television. Now your luckey if you can actually catch music on the station. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

its used to be pretty much 24/7 music right?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, Just like a good radio station. They had like 3 veejays that worked their 8hr shift everyday. None of these reality shows and junk they have now.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, its all crap now


----------

